# Resolved: NEED TO REHOME 2 SWEET BUNNIES!



## sethnjess (Dec 21, 2007)

We have 2 sweet bunnies that we havehad since last summer. Now that it is winter and the house is closed up,my husband and daughter are having a horrible time with their allergiesand asthma. I am afraid the bunnies have to go to a new home. They are both spayedand litter trained. It is breaking my heart but I don't want my daughterand husband to be sick anymore. I don't want to give them to the HumaneSociety or to put a "free" ad in the paper.I live in southern Wisconsin. "Molly" is cream and black and "Lola" is gray. As time go by, the allergy and asthma is getting worse and worse. We need to act soon! Any help I can get would be much appreciated!


----------



## katt (Dec 21, 2007)

what kind of bedding do you use? are they getting hay?

some types of bedding can cause allergies, have you attempted to change it? also hay is a big thing for some people, you could maybe try giving them hay cubes (cuts down on the dust and airborn stuff) instead.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 21, 2007)

Good suggestion from Katt. Often the main culprit isn't so much the bunnies themselves as the hay and/or litter.

And it's going to REALLY help to have photosof the bunnies wherever you post. 

So sorry you have to rehome them. 

Here's a thread with some tips on how best to proceed:

PIN: SUCCESSFUL RE-HOMING OF PETS: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14544&forum_id=7

We'll do all we can to help out! 



sas :hug:


----------



## sethnjess (Dec 21, 2007)

We have tried hay cubes, regular hay, brushing them daily and various bedding with no help. Some things have even managed to make things worse!


----------



## sethnjess (Dec 21, 2007)

How do we post photos? I tried several different things and can't figure it out :X


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 21, 2007)

sethnjess also asked if SRR had space to accept her 2 sweet girls. At this time we don't have an open foster home. sethnjess live a few WI counties over from Waukesha Cty., almost in a straight line. 

sethnjess sent some pictures of Molly and Lola and I'll create an html link via SRR's website pages ASAP.

Or maybe a mod/admin can help sethnjess get photos up thru photobucket. 

RO is the community to offer options or plain ole HELP your loved ones be successfully rehomed or obtain extra input.

~ Thanks for caring ~


----------



## Pipp (Dec 21, 2007)

Do you have a Photobucket account? 

Here's a guide.. 

Photobucket: A Visual Guide



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 22, 2007)

A link page with photos of Molly. Will add photos of (dark gray) Lola soon.
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/sethnjess.html


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a great photo banner of Molly and Lola pictures! With my time rushed here and there to do website updates, RO is introduced to your lovely girls. Great job on the photobucket visuals!


----------



## Leaf (Jan 1, 2008)

Please check your PM box. I'm sending some contact information for you.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 1, 2008)

Ooo! Leaf, are you going to get these beauties?


----------



## Leaf (Jan 1, 2008)

LOL, no - I just went through the petfinder want ads and I found someone in that area who had posted looking to adopt a rabbit.

Hopefully it'll be a match.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm hoping for the best for LeeAnn (Lola) and Molly (Molly Amber). 

We've temp listed them as being "fostered" on SRR Petfinder list .... to assist.

I sure want the best for them and not delivered to a place where they'll be food, meat, fur product, lab research, or other ill purposes. :X

Lola and Molly's mom will appreciate good referrals for the welfare of her sweet girls. :love:


----------



## sethnjess (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there a way to search the PetFinder website for wanted pets in my area? I looked and looked for that link on their homepage and couldn't find it.... thanks!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 10, 2008)

Not sure if sethnjess will be back to update this thread. 

There are reasons to smile for Molly and Lola! Two caring individuals have stepped forth!!


----------



## sethnjess (Jan 10, 2008)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Not sure if sethnjess will be back to update this thread.
> 
> There are reasons to smile for Molly and Lola! Two caring individuals have stepped forth!!





> Our buns have been adopted by the sweetest bunny lovers! Thank you for all the suggestions and assistance, we truly appreciate it! It was hard having to rehome them, but knowing they were going to a good home made it worthwhile, thanks again! sethnjess


----------



## sethnjess (Jan 10, 2008)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Not sure if sethnjess will be back to update this thread.
> 
> There are reasons to smile for Molly and Lola! Two caring individuals have stepped forth!!





> Our buns have been adopted by the sweetest bunny lovers! Thank you for all the suggestions and assistance, we truly appreciate it! It was hard having to rehome them, but knowing they were going to a good home made it worthwhile, thanks again! sethnjess


----------



## Leaf (Jan 10, 2008)

*sethnjess wrote: *


> Is there a way to search the PetFinder website for wanted pets in my area? I looked and looked for that link on their homepage and couldn't find it.... thanks!



Anyone registered with petfinder can look for you. Thats where I got the contact info I PMed you about before.


----------

